

Every American Must Watch This: Oliver Stone Explains Urgency on The NSA State - jkalmadi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/video/2013/jul/10/oliver-stone-nsa-surveillance-aclu-video

======
Yaa101
How about my rights as non US person?

I think the people of the US are hypocritical and deserve the government they
got.

